# Gonna smoke some spare ribs



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a pack of spare ribs (3lbs) in the freezer. I realize now I should have cut the membrane off and cut them st. louis style before i put them in the freezer but too late.

Need some simple ideas on what to rub them with and stuff. Read about the 3-2-1 method and thought about giving it a try.

I have a masterbuilt electric smoker. What temps and how long should I smoke them?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lather with mustard. Rub use garlic salt, sugar in the raw, brown sugar, salt, pepper, paprika, season salt. Cook for 3 hours at 250, 2 hours foiled add some more rub, then an hour at 275 uncoiled.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

chad403 said:


> Lather with mustard. Rub use garlic salt, sugar in the raw, brown sugar, salt, pepper, paprika, season salt. Cook for 3 hours at 250, 2 hours foiled add some more rub, then an hour at 275 uncoiled.



Is sugar in the raw just regular crystallized sugar? And by uncoiled do you mean just with the tin foil open or completely out of the tin foil?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think it's too late to prepare them the way you want in terms of membrane and st Louis style. Just do it when they thaw. At least I think.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a tip for removing the membrane, get yourself a pair of catfish skinning pliers, it makes holding onto those slick pieces easier.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*yes*

No foil for the last hour. This will firm your outside texture of your ribs a bit. The sugar I use is the un processed stuff


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Do um up finadene style, half n half soysauce and lemon juice with fresh chopped up tabasco peppers if you want them sweeter add some coconut milk marinate overnite in fridge then cook them. Learned how to do them in Guam.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The last time I cooked ribs I boiled them for 20 minutes, rubbed them with mustard, coated them with a 2:1 rub of brown sugar : tony cachare's, smoked them at 275 for 1 hr 20, wrapped them for about 20 minutes at 275, then let them rest for about 30 minutes. About 2 1/2 hrs that way.

Joraca


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is the recipe I followed from Southern Living Magazine.
http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/ultimate-smoky-sweet-ribs-50400000128267/


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Ribs are rubbed and in the fridge. Should hit the smoker tomorrow around 12. 

Rubbed with mustard
Everglades rub
Season salt 
Brown sugar
Garlic salt
Tony's 

Gonna set the smoker at 225 and do the 3-2-1. Got some apple juice to add in when I wrap with foil. Will post pics and review of final product.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Just hit the smoker. Should be done around 6 Gainesville time. Can't wait!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ribs turned out great. Only regret is not cutting off the membrane before they were froze. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great! 
3-2-1 method works really well but I prefer not to have ribs in the apple juice for more than about 30 minutes. For me any longer makes them too sweet and I prefer some heat with a little zing. They also try to fall apart when getting them back on the smoker. Now if I can just try to not eat the whole rack in one sitting I'll be doing good


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Smarty said:


> Looks great!
> 3-2-1 method works really well but I prefer not to have ribs in the apple juice for more than about 30 minutes. For me any longer makes them too sweet and I prefer some heat with a little zing. They also try to fall apart when getting them back on the smoker. Now if I can just try to not eat the whole rack in one sitting I'll be doing good



Surprising, mine weren't falling off the bone. Don't know why but my guess would be because I didn't take the membrane off. That's my only thought. I brushed them down with some of my homemade BBQ sauce the last hour they were smoking. My sauce has a kick to it but not too bad. Prefect combo of sweet and heat. I used hickory wood btw. 

Gonna keep toying around with some other combos.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good. I prefer to use apple wood.


----------

